
Isambard Kingdom Brunel – “one of the most ingenious and prolific engineers” - stefap2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isambard_Kingdom_Brunel
======
dekhn
the entire time that brunel was active- early to mid 1800s- was one of the
most scientific/engineering productive eras ever. I've spent a lot of time
studying England and Germany during this era and it's really amazing to see
how the work banged out during the industrial revolution really established
the framework of our modern lives.

Some things have changed for the better- for example, London and Berlin during
this time were so smoke-clogged that people could barely live there. The
industry got moved to the countryside eventually.

